# How can I add fiber to their diet?



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi!

As some of you know, Harry is on a special diet, which is made up of cottage cheese, tofu, 
brown rice, and a small amount of shredded cheese, along with supplements. They are
allowed to snack on carrots and organic pumpkin treats. Ben and Teddy are also 
on this diet. 

They have all gained or maintained their weight and the 
vet says this diet is good for them all.... but, I've noticed lately that Teddy and
Ben sometimes have trouble pooping. Could it be that there
is not enough fiber in this diet for them? or could something else be
lacking?

Debbie


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Maybe you could add "the missing link" supplement. I would check with your vet first, though.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE (Lindy @ Dec 6 2009, 08:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858784


> Maybe you could add "the missing link" supplement. I would check with your vet first, though.[/B]


I will definitely check with my vet before giving Harry anything, but the other 2 guys
have no health problems. My vet isn't a nutritionist, though, and many times
I get great advice from the members here that he didn't think to tell me or
to suggest.

Thanks,
Debbie


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm not an expert but it would seem as the brown rice and pumpkin would have enough fiber in them? 
Also you could try sweet potatoes... I give a little to Bisou mixed up in her food and she loves that.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Seems like you have plenty of fiber. Perhaps encourage them to drink water and give them a little extra Omega oils


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Dec 6 2009, 10:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858825


> Seems like you have plenty of fiber. Perhaps encourage them to drink water and give them a little extra Omega oils[/B]


Thanks, I add smart balance oil with omega 3 to their food a couple of times a week.... do
you think I should be giving them more? All 3 of their coats are pretty dry, in my opinion.

Is there a brand of omega 3 that I should look for? How much should they be getting?

Thanks,
Debbie


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Harrysmom @ Dec 6 2009, 11:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858845


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Dec 6 2009, 10:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858825





> Seems like you have plenty of fiber. Perhaps encourage them to drink water and give them a little extra Omega oils[/B]


Thanks, I add smart balance oil with omega 3 to their food a couple of times a week.... do
you think I should be giving them more? All 3 of their coats are pretty dry, in my opinion.

Is there a brand of omega 3 that I should look for? How much should they be getting?

Thanks,
Debbie


[/B][/QUOTE]

This is just my opinion: They should be getting good omega 3 oils every day with their food. 

I follow the instructions per my food recipe so I can't tell you how much oil to give them but many brands made for dogs, like this salmon oil, has dosage for dogs. But you don't have to use that brand, there are more to choose from on that website and other places. Another good brand is Animal Essentials Omega 3 oil caps or their new liquid, which I might try soon. Also, Nordic Naturals makes a good fish oil for dogs. 

Salmon or fish oil would be much better than the smart balance, which has soy in it. You are already feeding them soy with their tofu (hopefully organic tofu!) so they probably don't need any more. 

Hope this helps. This is just my opinion. I'm not a nutritionist.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

We use Ultra EFA or Halo's Dream Coat. I think Ultra is just about the best.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Lindy @ Dec 6 2009, 12:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858899


> We use Ultra EFA or Halo's Dream Coat. I think Ultra is just about the best.[/B]


Some dogs don't react well to rosemary. (contained in Ultra and other EFA's)


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Cheese and rice tend to be binding. The addition of more oils will help the coat. As for adding more fiber in the diet, you could add milled flax- it also has the essential Omega 3.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for all of the replies. 

The pet supply store I go to is great, but they only carry certain brands.
I bought Dr. Harvey's health and shine. It contains organic flax seed oil and fish oil, as well as
vitamin E. I have heard about Dr. Harvey's brand and I think it's a good one... at least I
hope it is. I added the oil to their food tonight and they seemed okay with the taste.
I'm going to order the Animal Essentials, also, for future use. 

Thanks again for all of the advice.

Debbie


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Harrysmom @ Dec 6 2009, 08:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859071


> Thanks for all of the replies.
> 
> The pet supply store I go to is great, but they only carry certain brands.
> I bought Dr. Harvey's health and shine. It contains organic flax seed oil and fish oil, as well as
> ...


The Dr. Harvey's should be just fine. Let us know how it works for the babies.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah, cheese and rice are KNOWN for binding the lower GI tract. Be careful of adding too much over the RDA (for a dog) of vitamin "A" or "E"....these are fat soluble and will build up in tissues and the liver causing a whole other set of issues, i.e. vitamin toxicity. But then again, this is true of all the fat soluble vitamins: A,D,E, and K. Humans can overdo these supplements too much, so I know dogs can also if their owners aren't _uber_ careful when adding nutritional supplements to their diets.


----------

